# Re-Do Build OverClock



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

PSU:
Corsair 650Watt

MotherBoard: 
XFX nForce 680i

Processor:
Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200 Processor HH80557PG0491M - 2.20GHz, 1MB Cache, 800MHz FSB, Allendale.
I would love to bring it to 1000mhz(maybe more) and 2.8ghz (that seem acceptable without puttint to much stress on it)

Graphics Card:
XFX GeForce 9800 GTX Video Card 
Its at 675mhz core clock and
Memory Clock: 2200 MHz
Shader Clock: 1688 Mhz
What would be good to bring this up without over doing it. 

Ram-
OCZ SLI-Ready Dual Channel 4096MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2x2048MB)
My board only supports 800mhz ram so Cant overclock it correct?

Cooling:
On CPU: Thermaltake cl-p0441
In Case: 2 120mm, and 1 80mm.
(That should be fine with just overclocking processor and graphics card right?)

What other suggestions would u guys add?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Use Rivatuner with your graphics card, in my exp, it works really well and most of the XFX cards are solid overclockers.
Your RAM bus will be linked to your FSB clock, something to keep in mind when you push the Mobo!! You can usually change the ratio for FSB to RAM clock to something it can handle, otherwise unlink it and manually overclock the RAM in as small an increment at a time as your BIOS will allow. 
As for cooling, if you take your graphics card far, you will need aftermarket cooling. For definate. The thermaltake CPU cooler should hold out with a mild overclock. What are your present temps? (use BIOS or HWMonitor)


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

How would I overclock my CPU I go into the BIOS and when I got to CPU multiplier i cant bring it past 11 and 11 =2.2ghz (the standard clock speed). I installed the newest drivers for my graphics card but Im really not sure if they are wroking properly because when lets say I shift the firefox screen and move it across the monitor there is a tiny but visable lag behind it, 64bit Vista BTW.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Your multiplier is locked in the upwards direction. You need to change your FSB. There will be something to set as manual in your bios and then up the fsb a little at a time and see how it goes. For example, with my asus board I think I had to set AI Overclocking to manual and CPU ratio control to manual as well. Then I could change the fsb. FSB times your multiplier is your clock speed. Your at 200 x 11 right now for 2.2ghz, if you upped it to 220 you'd be at 2.42, however just put it up a bit at a time and eventually you will hit a point where it's either unstable or won't boot at all. Don't just put the fsb way up, a little at a time. Stability can be tested with something like prime95. Think I ran 9 hours of prime at 2.882ghz and that was a stable clock, been higher, but haven't run 8hours plus of prime at a higher number yet. Remember, small steps. Can't stress that enough.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's a link to bios settings for your board.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/xfx_680i/6.htm


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

What would you recommend, how much more volts should I pump into the CPU core and FSB? any Ideas?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Depends on what your trying to do. It's nicer to OC without any vcore increase, as it's the voltage that will shorten a processors lifespan. Go with auto until you have stability issues, then back off the fsb a tad and very slowly increase the voltage and check for stability. Higher voltages will allow a higher fsb, but it is also more harmful to the cpu. Your max voltage is probably 1.45 though I sure wouldn't want to be anywhere in that ballpark. Auto is 1.30 and once you go to manual, I'd try increasing by the smallest increment possible for your board. 
As always, heat is your biggest enemy, try not to go over 60C. at full load.
I'm sitting here at 244x12 and cpu-z shows 2928.34 Mhz with Asus probe showing 37C. and I'm quite happy with that for now, need to run prime95 myself, maybe tonight. Didn't hit any stability issues until I exceeded 3.2 Ghz without a vcore increase. Very slowly working back up. 
Take your time.
Then take even more time.


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright another quick question, SPP PCI-E and MCP PCI-E what are the differences and what exactly are they and what do they do currently its at:

SPP PCI-E = 3750 mhz
MCP PCI-E=3000 mhz

With the GPU:
650 Standard I put it at 685 (anything higher like I tried 725 and huge stability problems?? Why is that I heard of people gettting so much higher with no problems, and GPU memory at 1100mhz)

And should I disable speedstep?


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Another problem I seem to be having is Windows Vista 64bit, when i push the system past 2.4ghz and even sometimes now just freezes randomly, everything freezes no clue why either,.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You shouldn't be getting any freezes at 2.4, that's a tad less than 10% which is almost nothing. Has to be either a video card or a vista issue. Not much I can tell you about that, don't OC my video or use vista. 

Should of mentioned speedstep earlier, that's the first thing that I disable after doing a CMOS clear. I suppose someone interested in saving power might use it, but, otherwise it's useless and a large PITA. 

Now that I think of it, sounds like you used nTune and allowed it to set your values and it jacked up your video settings. Try setting it back to default and work on getting your cpu stable at a faster clock first. Seems most prefer Riva Tuner over nTune anyway. http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

CMOS clear? and yeah ill get it back to normal but do you know anything about these:
Alright another quick question, SPP PCI-E and MCP PCI-E what are the differences and what exactly are they and what do they do currently its at:

SPP PCI-E = 3750 mhz
MCP PCI-E=3750 mhz (changed)

What would be a good clock for them? I dont run SLI so.....
Also should I enable or disable:
Limit CPUID MaxVal for vista,

Should FSB - Memory Ratio be on auto as well?


and the reason I run Vista is soely the fact of DirectX10, I heard it orks on XP but is unstable.........


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Are these goood for the Volts?
Voltages: 

CPU Core 1.35 volts. 
FSB 1.5 volts. 
Memory 2.2 volts. 
SPP 1.5 volts. 

What about the Memory should there be specific timings and Unlinked or Linked for the Memory and FSB.

And a Microsoft Wireless PCI Adapted (mn-730) wouldnt mess with anythign would it?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

FSB - ram is ok for now on auto, if your ram gets too fast then you may want to change it and slow the ram down a bit. I've seen it recommended to be set at 1:1, however can't seem to find a setting in my bios, haven't had any probs that way either though I might try underclocking the ram if I get too high. 

What I was getting at was to set your video card back to default for a bit and overclock one thing at a time so you'd know where the problem lies with any instability issues. Random freezes could be caused by either, but I'd suspect video since you are at such a mild OC.

Did a search on the cpuid maxvalue and they say just leave it disabled, it's only needed for win2k and earlier for cpu identification.

Tried looking for that spp and mcp stuff, seems it doesn't have much, if any, affect on performance, give it a search, there's a lot of other forum posts on it.
Pci-e bus is recommeded to be set at 100 as there is little performance gain there either, one guy said he didn't get any benefit until 115 and then it was only a few fps. And stability issues rear their ugly head at not much more than that. I set mine at 100 a long time ago, but don't need much for video as I don't play anything that requires a lot of card. Might be worth a separate thread in the video card section to find out about those settings, if it's worth any adjustment or not.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was just re-reading one of the links in the sticky, if you haven't done so already, you'll find it a very interesting read. For your vdimm, you need to go to the ram manufacturer's site and they will have the min-max voltages for your specific sticks. Some take more than others. 2.2 would be my max. according to crucial so I wouldn't want to get past that unless I felt like buying some 1066. Maybe next year eh.
Anyway, give this a read or re-read, whatever the case may be. Reminded me of a couple things I have to do.
http://forums.hexus.net/hexus-hardware/103676-c2d-overclocking-guide-beginners.html


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

I figured out all the problems tho =p, Ntune was causing every last one of them lol


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yah, all the posts I saw in other forums on nTune didn't have much good to say about it. Everyone seems to like rivatuner though.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

NTune is just sat in the background doing nothing on mine. I agree about Rivatuner. Once you learn how to use it, that program is very useful. For example, I now have a stable 21% overclock on my Nvidia (XFX) 8400GS.


----------



## Xsoftware (Jun 13, 2008)

I just have to say, nice graphics card!


----------

